# Knotty Pine Furniture



## debodun (May 28, 2017)

Is knotty pine out of style right now? I've tried every venue of which I am aware to sell this end table. Even at a mere $10, there are no takers. It's VERY heavy and I get a back and shoulder aches every time I have to move it to get to something I've stored behind it or put it out for a sale.


----------



## tnthomas (May 28, 2017)

Nice piece, I wouldn't care if it's  "out of style" or not, it's nice.        I'd buy it in a heartbeat, if I were 3000 miles closer.


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2017)

White is the trend now.

Put a can of paint with it.  It would break my heart to paint that beautiful wood.

It would look good in a cabin. Can you advertise on a network like Kiiji?  That's how you can sell it.


----------

